# Orchestra and Sacred Choral Music



## Musicalityzoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me when and how the orchestra began to get involved with sacred choral music? And why? 

Or does anybody have any useful resources? 

Thanks 
Zoe


----------

